# Oak Tree Leaves Toxic?



## SimplyBritt (Dec 23, 2014)

Where I live there are a whole bunch of oak trees and sometimes the leaves wind up in the house for various reasons (mainly my daughter). My female rabbit loves to eat them so I was doing some research to make sure she wasn't going to die from eating them and I found that some websites says it's okay and others say oak tree leaves are toxic to rabbits. I'm so confused! Belle likes the dried out leaves and will get so mad if I try to take them. So far they haven't hurt her and she's been eating one or two here for the past month or two. Are they really toxic?


----------



## majorv (Dec 23, 2014)

Our neighbor has an oak tree and I'll pull some leaves off it periodically and give one to each of our rabbits. It can sometimes help get them eating again if they go off feed. I make sure the leaves are green and haven't been chewed on by insects.


----------



## Channahs (Dec 23, 2014)

If she's only nomming one or two a month, you probably have nothing to worry about, but I personally wouldn't let her eat more of them than that. Some of the more safe leaves come from birch or willow trees. My bunny especially loves them crunchy and dry. 

Here is a list of safe foods for rabbits. There is a section close to the bottom for trees, leaves and branches. 

http://riseandshinerabbitry.com/2012/02/26/safe-food-list-for-rabbits/


----------



## SimplyBritt (Dec 23, 2014)

Thanks for the advice! I'm going to look at your list asap! I've been trying to find a park or something around here that has some trees that I could get clippings off of for my rabbits to entertain themselves with.


----------

